# Bisamratte ??



## boarischahias (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab neulich in meinem Damm (auf der dem Wasser abgewandten Seite etwa 1,00 m unter der Wasseroberfläche) eine fast kreisrunde Aushöhlung (Durchmesser ca. 6-7 cm) entdeckt.
Könnte diese von einem Bisam sein?
Wenn ja, dann werde ich wohl eine Falle aufstellen müssen.
Nur, bei mir gibt's auch viele Eichhörnchen und die möchte ich auf keinen Fall fangen. Kann ich bei einer Bisamfalle irgendwie ausschliessen, dass Eichhörnchen da reingehen?
Halten Bisame eigentlich Winterschlaf?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Die hält keinen Winterschlaf, sondern baut sich Kältegeschütze Unterschlüpfe meist am Ufer.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Servus,


boarischahias schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann werde ich wohl eine Falle aufstellen müssen.
> Nur, bei mir gibt's auch viele Eichhörnchen und die möchte ich auf keinen Fall fangen. Kann ich bei einer Bisamfalle irgendwie ausschliessen, dass Eichhörnchen da reingehen?
> Halten Bisame eigentlich Winterschlaf?


Du weißt aber schon, dass Fallenstellen verboten ist? Denn so ne Bisam ist was anderes als ne Maus - entsprechend ist auch die Falle deutlich größer und somit für Mensch und Tier gefährlich.
Um Fallen dieser Größenordnung stellen zu dürfen bedarf es einer besonderen Ausbildung.


Und Bisam oder Nutria fängt man mit Unterwasserfallen - mit Eichhörnchen gibt das keine Probleme.


----------



## boarischahias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Das 1. Gebot - Du darfst Dich nicht erwischen lassen :q

Was soll schon passieren, wenn die Falle unter Wasser (wusst ich gar nicht) ausgelegt werden muss? Nein im enst - ich pass schon auf.

Wie tief muss denn die Falle unter der Wasseroberfläche ausgelegt werden? Womit soll sie denn "scharf" gemacht werden (hab mal gehört mit Apfelstückchen)?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Kaschi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

warum willste die den weg haben freue dich doch das du tiere hast die da hin gehören


----------



## boarischahias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll, wenn meine Dämme durchlöchert werden und ich kein Wasser mehr im Teich hab...


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

@Kaschi
Seit wann gehört eine Bisamratte in einen Weiherdamm?#q


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Servus nach Bayern!

Ist in deinem Bekanntenkreis kein Jäger?
Die sind auf jeden Fall befugt so eine Falle aufzustellen und vor allem wissen die auch wie man die Falle beködert und ausrichtet... Außerdem ist es für die Grünröcke eine gern angenommene Herausforderung so ein Bisam zu fangen.:q

Wenn du jetzt keinen bekannten Weidmann an der Hand hast, dann frag einfach mal freundlich beim Jagdpächter oder Förster nach!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Lass bloß die Finger von so nem Fangeisen! Wenn das nen Unfall gibt (egal ob mit Deiner Hand, nem Kind oder nem Hund), bist Du dran. 

Antrag bei der zuständigen Jagd- oder auch bei der Wasserbaubehörde stellen - die werden sich darum kümmern (müssen).


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> @Kaschi
> Seit wann gehört eine Bisamratte in einen Weiherdamm?#q



Peter, es gab mal einen Film, der hieß: "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!"

Hier ist es ähnlich.
Der Film heißt allerdings: "Denn sie wissen nicht was sie schreiben!"|rolleyes


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

a Hias aus Haibach..... des kann ja nur da Dilger Bua sah, hm? ;-)
Servus!


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Servus.
Ist relativ einfach die Biester loszuwerden. Las einfach nen Hund frei laufen. Wenns ein paarmal richtig gejagt werden hauns von selber wieder ab. Ich hatte auch welche am Teich nur nicht lange wegen meinem Hund. Wenns keine Ruhe haben verschwindens von selbst.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Frage mal deinen Kreisjägermeiser, der kann dir die Leute mit der Befähigung nennen.
Zum Teil gibt es sogar vom Kreis eingesetzte Personen dafür.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Ruf mal bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Landratsamt an und frage wer für die Bisam zuständig ist. Früher gabs da mal einen Bisambeauftragten, der wurde aber wegrationalisiert.


----------



## boarischahias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Danke Euch allen für die vielen Info's!

@MFT-Dirk und Gardenfly
Jäger kenn ich sehr wohl und hab sie auch als erstes angesprochen. Nur sagten mir diese, dass sie keine Fallen stellen dürfen.

@FoolishFarmer und Ossipeter
Ja, dass mach ich. Ich frag mal beim LRA nach, ob es noch einen Bisambeauftragten gibt.

@Thomasmathias
Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte. Aber wer bist Du?

@Lenzibald
Tja, das mit dem Hund wird schwierig, da ich selber keinen hab und auch keinen möchte. Auch wenns zum vertreiben der Bisams wär - no Chance.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Jeder Teichbesitzer ist verpflichtet an seinem Teich den Bisam zu Bekämpfen(also nicht Naturschutzbehörde, sondern man muß sich selbst darum kümmern), jedenfalls in Bayern!
Hat man keinen Sachkunde Lehrgang ( bei den Teichgenossenschaften nachfragen),die Fallen selbst aufzustellen (die Unterwasser Aufgestellt werden), so muß man sich an einen Jäger oder jemanden wenden der befugt ist Fallen zu Stellen.
Also nicht lass doch die Posierlichen Tierchen machen !


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

@Mathias> i sog blos Scheyern 1993/94 ;-). Hats gschnackelt?


----------



## boarischahias (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Ja, an Scheyern kann i mi schono erinnern.
Oba de do dabei warn de ham Stefan und Thorsten g'hoasn.
Aussa i hob jemanden vergessen|kopfkrat

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Thomasmathias (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Ja, an Scheyern kann i mi schono erinnern.
> Oba de do dabei warn de ham Stefan und Thorsten g'hoasn.
> Aussa i hob jemanden vergessen|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Naja, an nen Thorsten kann i mi ned erinnern ;-).
Nur an nen Stefan und an Mathias. Oh mei, jetzt kennst mi nimmer :-(


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Wollt ihr das nicht via PN klären?!? |rolleyes


----------



## King Wetzel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

es ist nicht verboten einen bisam zu fangen ist wie mit den mäusen oder ratten die fallen nicht unterws jagdgesetz und somit istdas kein problem ABER du musst sehr vorsichtig sein welche fallen du nimmst weil manche in deutschland nicht erlaubt sind z.B. die coniebier falle ist verboten aber sehr gut geeignet einfach vor das loch stellen und das bisam laüft dann dadurch und nicht vergessen die falle irgendwie fest zu machen weil mach mal kommt es vor das der bisam noch ein sück weg schwimmt und dann ist die falle weg 
Ps. sei vorsichtig mit deinen fingern und armen so falln können eine ungeheuere kraft aufwenden was sogar zur abtrennung von glied maßen führen kann.
Gruß henry


----------



## Bachi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Hallo|wavey:
Bisambaue haben im allgemeinen ihren Zugang unter der Wasseroberfläche und legen das Nest oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche (unterirdisch) an. Oberirdische Öffnungen des Bau-Systems kenne ich nur von Erdeinbrüchen durch Drauftreten, Ausspülungen bzw. Aufwühlen durch Tiere.
Ein Bau in deinem Fall ist für Bisam untypisch.
Verstopfe den Gang doch einfach mit Erde- dann wirst du zumindest feststellen, ob er noch bewohnt ist.

Sollte doch eine Bisamratte den Teich  bewohnen, so kann man das oft an angefressenen Schilf, Binsen o.ä. feststellen, was auf dem Wasser treibt. Die Bisamratte frisst gern die zarten Pflanzenteile kurz über der Wurzel oder macht einen Landgang auf die Uferwiesen, wobei man sie auch beobachten kann. 
Fangen tu ich die Ratten mit Apfel und Haargreiffalle, die ich für Wasservögel unzugänglich an der Wasseroberfläche im bevorzugten Uferbereich aufstelle.
Gruß Bachi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll, wenn meine Dämme durchlöchert werden und ich kein Wasser mehr im Teich hab...



Nö so lange würde ich auch nicht warten, aber vielleicht doch erstmal herausfinden/beobachten, wer zweifelsfrei die Löcher verursacht, bevor man irgendwelche Fallen aufstellt oder Tieren nach dem Leben trachtet, die es am Ende doch nicht waren.#c


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nö so lange würde ich auch nicht warten, aber vielleicht doch erstmal herausfinden/beobachten, wer zweifelsfrei die Löcher verursacht, bevor man irgendwelche Fallen aufstellt oder Tieren nach dem Leben trachtet, die es am Ende doch nicht waren.#c



Und ?
soll er deshalb die Bisams nicht bekämpfen ?
Es ist eine fremde Tierart, die nicht nur Schäden am Ufer macht, sondern auch Schilfbänke vernichten kann und gelegentlich auch Teichmuscheln ausrottet (selber gesehen und ja, ich weiss wie Bisams aussehen!!!).


----------



## Bachi (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Habe in meinen beiden Teichen ab und zu "Besuch" von Bisamratten. Obwohl die dann leider#c recht lebensfeindlich gegen eine Kugel oder in eine Falle rennen, kann ich oft nicht verhindern, daß sie vorher Schaden am Teich anrichten und Gänge wühlen.
Auch die Schädigung des Teichmuschelbestandes kann ich bestätigen: Nach dem Ablassen des Teiches habe ich vor den Bisambauen/Unterwassereingängen richtige Berge von leergefressenen Teichmuschelschalen gefunden#q

Gruß Bachi


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



Kaschi schrieb:


> warum willste die den weg haben freue dich doch das du tiere hast die da hin gehören



seit wann gehören Bisamratten an unsere Gewässer???


----------



## C.K. (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

@angelsüchto
Ja jetzt! 
Bitte lass in Zukunft solche Sachen, die nicht waidgerecht sind.


----------



## boarischahias (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Danke euch allen für die vielen Info's
Ich hab ab nächster Woche Urlaub und da werde ich mal ein wenig beobachten und dann mal das LRA wegen "Bisamjäger" anrufen.
Mal sehen ob es bei uns noch einen gibt.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Jessika (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Servus nach Bayern!
> 
> Ist in deinem Bekanntenkreis kein Jäger?
> Die sind auf jeden Fall befugt so eine Falle aufzustellen und vor allem wissen die auch wie man die Falle beködert und ausrichtet...



Probleme mit Bisam habe auch ich in NDS, nur gehört der Bisam nicht zum Jagtbaren Wild.
Die Jäger werden also die Finger davon lassen.
In NDS gibt es spezielle Bisam-Fänger, mit einer entsprechenden Lizenz, die man ansprechen kann.
An unserem Teich hat so ein Bisamfänger kurzen Prozess mit den Tieren gemacht.#6


----------



## mkuenzi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Bisamratte ??*

Die mistbiester durchlöchern den Damm des Teichs und gehören weg ich habe selber einen 2Ha Teich in Frankreich die Bisamratte fängst du am einfachsten mit einer Drahtreusse ca 80cm lang und 30cm durmesser auf beiden Seiten der reusse wird ein konischer eingang nach innen ca 20cm  angefertigt die falle musst du ca 2-4cm unter wasser anbringen und zwar dort wo die biester durschwimmen immer aber  am rand des teichs ich habe schon dutzende der viecher aus dem verkehr gezogen die bisamratte schwimmt auf die falle zu und stösst auf die reusse welche sie dann untertauchen will und dann aber in den konischen eingang der falle eintaucht und nicht mehr rauskommt und elend ersäuft


----------

